# Suggest some English/Hindi Songs* for Exercise/Jogging..



## kool (Nov 28, 2010)

*Guys, suggest some English and bollywood songs for workout, i mean some fast song that can motivate to do more exercise/workout/jogging. Songs with beats.* []


----------



## patkim (Nov 28, 2010)

Break_Ke_Baad - Adhoore
Break_Ke_Baad - Dooriyan_Hain_Zaroori
Crook - Mere_Bina
Once Upon A Time In Mumbai -  I Am In Love (Dance)
Action_Replayy - Chhan_Ke_Mohalla

Enjoy ur jogging!!


----------



## NainO (Nov 28, 2010)

Jump Around - House of pain
In the Club - 50 Cent
Break Your Heart - Taio Cruz ft. Ludacris
Fort Minor - ???
Whine Up - Kat DeLuna ft. Elephant Man
Lollipop - Lil' Wayne
_____________________
Gal Mitthi Mitthi -Tochi Raina
Ainvayi Ainvayi - Salim Merchant and Sunidhi Chauhan
Wake Up Sid(Club Mix) - Shankar Mahadevan


----------



## kool (Nov 29, 2010)

NainO said:


> Jump Around - House of pain
> In the Club - 50 Cent
> Break Your Heart - Taio Cruz ft. Ludacris
> Fort Minor - ???
> ...




Thnx dude, awesome collection..........


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

What is Love  - Dr. Alban
The way you are - Timbaland ft Keri Hilson


----------

